

Latitude for Facebook Events - todsul
http://moojive.com

======
hirenj
I'd love an Android version of this that hooks up into the calendars that I
sync. I love the idea that I can automatically let people know roughly where I
am (or more importantly, others are) if I'm running late to a meeting. A cool
feature I could think of is that the app can give estimates of how long it
will take for person x to arrive given that they are walking/driving on public
transportation.

Also, I find it incredibly amusing that the Moojive team is based in Sydney.
Knowing the public transportation/traffic there it's only logical that this
app came from there. If there's one constant in life, it's that you're going
to be late to something in Sydney.

------
hamidnazari
For a second I was really excited about this, until I realised I don't have an
iPhone. Not saying as a startup you should shift your focus on other platforms
at all, but are you guys working on an Android app at the moment?

~~~
dlox
We sure are. Android is an awesome mobile platform and we're coding it up now!

------
trotsky
Would be neat to see a time lapse video of a bunch of guests arriving to a
party or other big event sort of in the vein of this fedex plane thunderstorm
reroute timelapse: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdrSBzy8NwQ>

------
chrisrickard
Looks great guys, slick UI, intuitive, and something I have actually been
thinking about for a while.

------
scos506
Hi, I'm one of the co-founders. Althought there will always be a certain level
of battery drain from use of GPS hareware, we've done extensive research to
intelligently balance location updates with energy consumption based on a
number of context based factors.

------
BrianGaffney
I like that I can watch as people arrive.

Nice to see a real time view rather than call people to find out how far off
they are.

Would be awesome to see a large number of people descend on a big party or
similar.

------
chexton
Looks interesting...my main concern with these apps is always battery life. My
battery gets slammed even without location updates running in the background.

~~~
schappim
I just gave it a go and my battery didn't seem to drain any faster than usual.
I can't wait till these guys make an Android version.

~~~
nishantm
That is in the works as I type this. We're hoping to get it out as soon as
possible!

------
duncancarroll
Clock at 4:20pm ಠ_ಠ

~~~
jlam3279
Perhaps they could change it to the time of their launch?

[http://www.quora.com/History-of-Apple-Inc/In-iPhone-
advertis...](http://www.quora.com/History-of-Apple-Inc/In-iPhone-
advertisements-why-is-the-time-always-set-to-9-42-a-m-on-the-clock)

------
chrisrickard
been using it for about 30 minutes - and the battery life actually seems great

